# Remember me?



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Nellie is so beautiful. Beautiful face and coat.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Of course we remember beautiful Nellie. Great to see her gracing our pages again.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome back Nellie.... glad the Nikon was found! You sure are cute.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Nellie is just beautiful!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Nellie is so beautiful. Beautiful face and coat.


 Thank you!


Oaklys Dad said:


> Of course we remember beautiful Nellie. Great to see her gracing our pages again.


 Thanks, I've been lurking lately, I do miss the forum!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Packleader said:


> Welcome back Nellie.... glad the Nikon was found! You sure are cute.





amy22 said:


> Nellie is just beautiful!!


 Aww, thanks guys!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

OOOhh... Nellie you are looking fine young lady!! She is such a fine girl!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

She reminds me of my Belle who passed away almost 3 years ago.

I lover her face.

I'm glad your back with pictures.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

AlanK said:


> OOOhh... Nellie you are looking fine young lady!! She is such a fine girl!


 Nellie says thank you! 


Noey said:


> She reminds me of my Belle who passed away almost 3 years ago.
> 
> I lover her face.
> 
> I'm glad your back with pictures.


 Aww, I am sorry, it's so hard when we lose them. I hope seeing Nellie brings a smile to your face.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

She is such a pretty girl. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was just thinking of you because a member here just got a golden/blacklab puppy and I said that must what Nellie looked like a puppy. Glad you found your Nikon and got some good pictures of her. Love your girl.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

ilovemydogs said:


> She is such a pretty girl. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


thanks!



BeauShel said:


> I was just thinking of you because a member here just got a golden/blacklab puppy and I said that must what Nellie looked like a puppy. Glad you found your Nikon and got some good pictures of her. Love your girl.


 Thanks Carol:wavey: I know a few people on the board have similar mixes, I know I just love that Dori


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bee you tee fal!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nellie is such a pretty girl! I'm glad you are back and sharing these great pictures of her!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Of course we remember you and Nellie! Great to see her... she is so beautiful! Glad you are doing well!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

We missed you Nellie!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Of course! I love Nellie and so did Hooch!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember you. Good to see you, and of course Nellie, back here on the board !!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome back - yes I remember Nellie.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice to see your pretty face again Nellie!

(PS-You have beautiful handwriting (from the back of the Christmas card))


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Nice to see your pretty face again Nellie!
> 
> (PS-You have beautiful handwriting (from the back of the Christmas card))


 Thanks! LOL! I am the one who everyone comes to you know to address an envelope, fill out a birthday card, etc. I don't mind, I actually enjoy writing.:wavey:


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes! I remember you Nellie  Welcome back!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How did I miss my Nellie, she is pretty as always.

Do I remember you Stacy..LOL


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Of course we remember Miss Nellie. Love the pics!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> How did I miss my Nellie, she is pretty as always.
> 
> Do I remember you Stacy..LOL





Adriennelane said:


> Of course we remember Miss Nellie. Love the pics!


Thanks guys!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Of course we remember you and your ebony coated golden.  Nellie is looking great. Glad you found your fav camera.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Nellie is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I love to see pictures of Nellie. She's such a pretty, pretty girl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Of course we remember Nellie, gorgeous photos!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ooh I love your dog.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Nellie hopes you all remember her, it's been a long time since I have posted pictures. Long story short, lost my nikon, bought a kodak, didn't really like the kodak, found my nikon ( which I love), got a couple of Nellie pics.
> 
> A few of my girl relaxin' & sittin' pretty
> 
> ...


 
So pleased that you found your Nikon and that everything is now good with the cameras in your house. heheheheheh ::


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

No way could we forget Nellie!!! We LOVE Nellie!!!
She's absolutely gorgeous n looks to be enjoying that present immensely


----------

